# I need a new project/venture



## raindog308 (Feb 20, 2014)

The discussion about recreating Gatsby/hosted Ghost got my project energies flowing.  I've been thinking about what sort of ventures I might start.

A lot of the immediate ideas are long since taken...

- The world probably doesn't need another monitoring service, given that there are good free and paid ones.

- There's several good backup providers, ranging from super-premium (e.g., Tarsnap) to LEB.  Even my "rsync for S3" is covered.

- Plenty of free/good DNS providers

- the world doesn't need another VPS provider  :lol:

Probably looking more for something to create and run (and eventually pay for itself), rather than just something to code.

Unfortunately (well, fortunately) most of my particular itches have been scratched.  

So what have you looked for and been unable to find?


----------



## bpsRobert (Feb 20, 2014)

A php module that links Observium <-> WHMCS


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 20, 2014)

bpsRobert said:


> A php module that links Observium <-> WHMCS


+1

+1

+1

+1

+1

+1

^^^^^^


----------



## CraigA (Feb 21, 2014)

bpsRobert said:


> A php module that links Observium <-> WHMCS


+20,000,000,000


----------



## Amfy (Feb 21, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> - Plenty of free/good DNS providers


Well, if you are interested to contribute to an existing dns project... let me know.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 21, 2014)

Raspberry PI hosting might be interesting, we don't have many of those out there, and you could sell them for dirt cheap too!


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 22, 2014)

"Raspberry PI hosting"

im glad no such thing exists.. /yet/


----------



## Royal (Feb 22, 2014)

a boxbilling plug-in/extension for zpanel would be great ....

i mean look at all these plug ins

https://github.com/boxbilling/extensions/tree/master/bb-library/Server/Manager

the fact zpanel is missing that's just sad


----------



## peterw (Feb 26, 2014)

Royal said:


> a boxbilling plug-in/extension for zpanel would be great ....


You should not use zpanel any longer


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm glad there is someone else out that with the need to create a project! I've spent a long time trying to come up wtih something myself and come up empty every time!


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been considering making a "Wyvern Lite" open source script. Any interest in collaborating on that?


----------



## serverian (Mar 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I've been considering making a "Wyvern Lite" open source script. Any interest in collaborating on that?


Can you post some chunks from it?


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 26, 2014)

serverian said:


> Can you post some chunks from it?


I'll post it on GitHub after I re-write it.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 26, 2014)

There is still a need for a working LXC web panel.

Maybe even a lightweight web panel with an API where you can plug in LXC/KVM adapters which does not need root rights to run.


----------



## splitice (Mar 26, 2014)

Low End Raspberry Pi hosting is something I would buy, I have quite a few projects that could be run on one . Particularly if it was launched in a handful of locations.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 26, 2014)

@splitice guess what offer i posted a week ago


----------



## splitice (Mar 26, 2014)

@rds100: Thanks I had seen that but it slipped my mind, I replied to that thread with suggestions. Lots of potential and room for improvement.


----------



## Everyday (Mar 27, 2014)

Why not start making a competitor to http://www.ubersmith.com? It's more powerful than WHMCS and the others but their development schedule stinks. Could provide you with recurring revenue for years to come!


----------

